# ::: Hilfslinien = > diagonal - möglich oder nicht ?



## Mythos007 (27. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich arbeite zur Zeit ein einer Sache dabei wäre
es super sinnvoll, wenn ich die Hilfslinien
auch diagonal setzten könnte ? ist das eigentlich
möglich ?

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## AciDemon (27. Februar 2002)

nee...meines wissens nicht.


----------



## L-Boogie (27. Februar 2002)

moin dimitri

Ich glaube das mit den diagonalen Hilfslinien kannst du knicken. Entweder vertikal oder horizontal, eine andere Möglichkeit kenne ich nicht. Vielleicht ja in der 7'er Version 

CU


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Februar 2002)

Chellaz Jungs,

hehe - Vielen Dank - habs mir auch schon gedacht,
denn ich habe gestern ne halbe Stunde damit zu-
gebracht die Hilfslinien diagonal anzuordnen aber
habs nicht geschafft ... *puhh* dacht schon ich 
wäre zu doof 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## nanda (27. Februar 2002)

@mythos007
muß acidemon und l-boogie zustimmen.
dazu gab´s auch vor ein paar wochen schonmal einen thread.

als lösung für dein problem käme in betracht, auf einer separaten ebene mit einem zeichenwerkzeug ein paar diagonale linien (für 45°-linien beim ziehen shift drücken) zu zeichnen.


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Februar 2002)

Danke auch an Dich - Nanda,

schade - habe eigentlich die "Suchfunktion" benutzt
hmm - nichts gefunden - bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Neuk (27. Februar 2002)

kannst ja ein Rechteck mit den Hilfslinien machen und die Diagonale als gedachte Hilfslinie benutzen ...


----------



## nanda (27. Februar 2002)

@mythos007
hier ist der thread. mit verweis auf diesen hier.


----------

